

Americans have some strange ideas about what causes global warming - thedog
http://cleantechnica.com/2010/10/14/americans-have-some-strange-ideas-about-what-causes-global-warming/
...and not just from U of Rush Limbaugh either
======
thedog
aerosol cans?? rockets??

